# Michigan facebook weather notification



## squad 51 fan (Apr 16, 2010)

i know a lot of you are on facebook, If your based in michigan, i offer a free group, it 's called Michigan Emergency Weather Notification check it out, we have free weather updates from innovation weather .com


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

squad 51 fan;1492682 said:


> i know a lot of you are on facebook, If your based in michigan, i offer a free group, it 's called Michigan Emergency Weather Notification check it out, we have free weather updates from innovation weather .com


if I go there, can I call you Johnny? Or do you prefer Roy?


----------

